# LA passengers are now getting 50% off every ride



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

This Week's Promo: It's On Us
We're bringing you higher demand.









To stay competitive in Los Angeles, we originally planned on lowering prices yesterday. Instead, LA passengers are now getting 50% off every ride, and we're paying you the full amount - just like we did for Monday rides in August. This way, you'll see more ride requests, with no change to the amount you're paid for time and distance.

More to Come Today

Keep an eye on your inbox. We're forecasting high demand thanks to this big passenger promo, so we'll be thanking you in various ways for getting on the road during a busy time.

The Road Ahead

We'll front the cost of these half-off rides for as long as we can, and will take another look at your pricing in the coming weeks. When it's necessary, we'll phase out the discount and introduce lower prices to continue to spur local demand.

As always, you'll be the first to know about any changes to our prices. Watch for our email with an update, and additional opportunities to earn more.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Gretzky said:


> This Week's Promo: It's On Us
> We're bringing you higher demand.
> 
> 
> ...


This seems kind of concerning to me. Lyft seems to be flailing about like a fish out of water. What kind of promotion is that?

1) Announces a 10% fare reduction starting 9/24
2) On 9/24 changes their mind and announces a passenger-side 1/2 price ride sale that will still pay out the regular rate to the drivers
3) They will do that "as long as we can"... sounds weird, like they are clinging to life
4) Then they plan to cut the rates...again.

So I was curious what kind of "buzz" they would be trying to generate at the literal last minute to try and get some extra ride business going into the weekend with their half price ride sale and as of yet, I don't even see anything on their website. Nothing comes up with a google search either. The only email I got on the rider account was one that came in yesterday about the 10% rate reduction, which is now void?

(Scratching my head)


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

I did not receive a notification on the pax side until "You have credit available for your next ride!" popped up on the screen.


----------



## Yelahi (Sep 22, 2015)

As a PAX, I see under my LYFT app payment settings "10 free rides" and "50% off each ride". If I use Lyft today as PAX, which one of the two will be used by default? I would like to use the latter as I can get max $25 off.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

This is what I have


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

I was comparing the fare for Uberpool and Lyftline for the same distance. Lyft was like twice the Uber charge what the heck this is?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Gretzky said:


> This is what I have
> 
> View attachment 13995


So I'm wondering where does that leave me? If I pickup in LA county the Lyft pax will get 50% off the meter but I get the full fare, according to that.. If I pick up the pax in OC or IE then... the fare is the same non-discounted rate on both ends? The rate is going to be 10% or 15% less on both ends? Are they going ahead with their planned rate reduction in OC? Is the IE part of any promotion or rate reduction? Wow, what a confusing mess.


----------



## Yelahi (Sep 22, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> So I'm wondering where does that leave me? If I pickup in LA county the Lyft pax will get 50% off the meter but I get the full fare, according to that.. If I pick up the pax in OC or IE then... the fare is the same non-discounted rate on both ends? The rate is going to be 10% or 15% less on both ends? Are they going ahead with their planned rate reduction in OC? Is the IE part of any promotion or rate reduction? Wow, what a confusing mess.


IMO, you are right. LYFT would bear 50% of PAX cost. As a PAX I saw this on my email today "Only valid for rides within the Los Angeles coverage area. Subject to Lyft's Terms of Service. Offer cannot be transferred or combined with other promotions. Prices displayed are estimates only. Actual prices may vary depending on factors like time and distance. For more information and coverage area, see here. Offer valid until 10/4 at 11:59 p.m. PDT. Max $25 per ride."

For LA coverage area you can get help from Lyft website.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

They said the same thing for my area last fall...that they were cutting prices in half temporarily to generate more passenger requests. That price has not gone up since, due in part to Uber responding by lowering their prices as well. I am almost inclined to wonder if they seriously think Uber won't do anything in return whenever they do something like this.


----------



## Yelahi (Sep 22, 2015)

Yesterday night as PAX I received 50% off on both of my rides. That was nice.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

This is how price cuts should be done. Every driver hates them but at least Lyft is being classy by taking the hit up front until the demand boost up then lowering fares so it's not such a shock to drivers. Good for Lyft doing this hopefully they will lower their commission take and really show they care about drivers. People will take notice and if they can stay competitive with uber(doubt Full) then drivers will come over to Lyft. In the end drivers are gonna go where the money is. Lyft has got to have enough riders and rides available for drivers. Lyft is really taking the anti uber aprouch and I like it


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> This seems kind of concerning to me. Lyft seems to be flailing about like a fish out of water. What kind of promotion is that?
> 
> 1) Announces a 10% fare reduction starting 9/24
> 2) On 9/24 changes their mind and announces a passenger-side 1/2 price ride sale that will still pay out the regular rate to the drivers
> ...


Agreed. Doesn't sound like Lyft is doing so hot! There have been tons of weird announcements and retractions, like remember the StarbucksXLyft promo where we are supposedly going to be tipped in coffee? What ever happened with that!?

Lyft has a problem: No demand. They are desperate to fire up demand but they are in trouble me thinks.


----------



## kc88 (Apr 2, 2015)

So for Lyft, oc is under its own market right? My friend is flying into John Wayne today and I wanna see if she can use the promo...


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

kc88 said:


> So for Lyft, oc is under its own market right? My friend is flying into John Wayne today and I wanna see if she can use the promo...


I really don't know. In my rider account dashboard it shows that I can get 1/2 price rides. However the fine print says LA only. I signed up in OC. Figure that one out.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

rob_la said:


> remember the StarbucksXLyft promo where we are supposedly going to be tipped in coffee? What ever happened with that!?


It's coming. Starbucks employees will be getting free rides to/from work, with the drivers getting full fare. The tipping with the stars is also in the works. Win/win


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

kc88 said:


> So for Lyft, oc is under its own market right? My friend is flying into John Wayne today and I wanna see if she can use the promo...


OC and LA are indeed separate markets. To use the 50% off promo the ride has to originate in LA, and the total needs to be less than $25 to receive 50% off.
Drivers from OC can drive in LA to take advantage of the increased demand during the promo


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Gretzky said:


> OC and LA are indeed separate markets. To use the 50% off promo the ride has to originate in LA, and the total needs to be less than $25 to receive 50% off.
> Drivers from OC can drive in LA to take advantage of the increased demand during the promo


But how can there be increased demand when they are not promoting it to the pax in any way that I can tell. The only thing I see is a little note in my dashboard about the 1/2 price rides IF I decide to open my app in the first place, and IF I decide to look at the dashboard for some odd reason. And if the pax are opeing up their app they were probably planning on ordering a ride anyway. I simply don't get their marketing, if you can call it that.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

I can only speak from my experience since the promo launched. Most pax do indeed know, and as a result I haven't opened my Uber app since last Thursday due to the increased demand. There was mention here in the LA/OC forum that there was very little surging Saturday, and most switched over to drive for Lyft as a result. On top of that, Pax are so happy to receive the 50% off that I actually averaged over 25% in tips on Saturday. Sunday was just over 10%.

See this thread regarding Uber demand this weekend: https://uberpeople.net/threads/pretty-shitty-saturday.37485/


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't worry, folks, Lyft is fine. You can still earn over $75,000 per year driving for them. It says so right here:


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Lyft pax must all be aliens from the planet Antitravis who transmit important thoughts like Lyft promos through brain wave communication. The problem is, if a Lyft pax gets in the car with a super-short skirt and can read my mind, uh oh we got problems, there goes my ratings... :-(


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Earn up to $1500 a week? 

Won't I go to jail if I rob every passenger at gunpoint upon arrival?


----------



## dunbar (Sep 3, 2015)

Lyft was surging 25-50% in Santa Monica last night (Monday) so I think the promo is definitely boosting demand.


----------

